# Dalmatian Molly giving birth...



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

I know what the fry need and if I wanna make sure she doesn't eat them to move her afterwards, but whats an average amount of time that it takes for her to give birth to them all? She's had probably at least 26 so far. I just noticed she had them 15 minutes ago, and she hasn't had anymore since then. Is there anything specific I need to do for the momma?:shock:


----------



## Megalechis (Apr 23, 2012)

With small livebearers if I want a high fry rate I usually remove the female once she begins slowing down. Some girls take only a few minutes to release all their young, while others (especially the new moms) can take hours or in some cases even days.

Clean water and a day or two of pampering would be nice after that many babies, imo, lol, but you do also have those people who just plop the Mom back in with the male or community tank right after. It's mainly a matter of personal opinion. Livebearers are pregnant a good portion of their lives, so the females have evolved to be fairly used to it and able to recover quickly.


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Well Nyx, my Dalmatian Molly died this afternoon after having fry at 4am


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that....I had that happen with one of my guppies, once. All you can do now is try your best for the little fry who are bound to need some looking after.


----------



## Leighla (Apr 30, 2012)

Ramble said:


> Sorry to hear that....I had that happen with one of my guppies, once. All you can do now is try your best for the little fry who are bound to need some looking after.


Yeah, they seem to be doing okay so far. Crossing my fingers.


----------

